# GREAT FISHING FROM CARRABELLE, FL



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

:usaflag























































TALK ABOUT A GREAT 3 DAYS OF OFSHORE FISHING. WENT BACK TO MY OLD FAVORITE FISHING GROUNDS JUST 65 MILES SOUTH OF TALLAHASSEE, FISHED OUT OF THERE FOR ABOUT 3 YEARS AND DID GREAT THEIR, WISH I COULD DO THIS HERE LOL, WENT OUT ABOUT 12 MILES TO THE FIRST STOP, NOTHING BUT SMALL SNAPPER AND SMALL GROUPER, GAVE IT ABOUT 20 MIN AND SAID NEXT STOP. JOHNATHON DROPED DOWN FIRST AND AROUND 45 FT DOUBLE BOWED OVER10 MIN LATER A 9 LB SNAPPER, ME AND HIS DAD DROPPED DOWN AND AND INSTANT FISH, THIS HOLE AROUND 68 TO 71 FT LIVE CORAL AND LEDGES,AS I WAS REELING UP A GRUNT A KING TOOK IT AT THE BOAT GOT THE KING KILLER OUT INSTANT THEY WHERE EVERYWHERE JUST LIKE THE SNAPPER.DROPPED DOWN A LIVE BAIT NICE RED GROUPER AND THEN A GAG ON THE NEXT DROP, BUT THE SNAPPER WERE SO THICK IT WAS HARD TO GET THEGROUPER HOOKED UP, DID GET OUR LIMITS FOR 3 DAYS OF RED GROUPER AND SNAPPER WITH KINGS, GRUNTS, LANE SNAPPER AND BEELINERS. HAD A GREAT TIME FISHING THOSE WATER DID NOT GET TO FISH THE BEST HOLES I HAD OUT IN 107 FT THATS WHERE THE BIG 20 PLUSERS AREAT I SHOWTHAT POST LATER TODAY , WISH THE FISHING WAS GOOD OUT OF P COLA AS IT IS IN CARRABELLE, SO GOOD FISHING CAPT. BRANDON:usaflag


----------

